# planning permission



## Nate1988 (Apr 4, 2018)

I operate a very successful shop based dog grooming business in a middle class area for over 5 years. I share the premises with another person who sells dog food, collars, beds etc. We are both have our names on the lease. The other person wants to close the retail side of the business. My grooming business has always been in the basement. I'm keen to take over the whole lease and expand my grooming business. That would include trimming dogs on the shop floor level. (the quieter process of trimming dogs on ground level, while the noisy drying / washing process will still be done in the basement). 

I"m intending to partition to ground floor retail space into half retail / half grooming (just trimming on ground floor level) You will not be able to see the grooming process from outside the shop. The shop will still look like a retail outlet from the outside. 

The problem I have is that the shop has A1 usage and I may need to change it to sui generis. The location is a conservation area and I am concerned it will not be granted and could open a can of worms (the local council may stop me from grooming all together) This has only come to light as I used to sub-let the space from the original lease holder and it was never questioned. 

Any thoughts regarding my dilemma would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you


----------

